
Show HN: Radar – Sort contacts by their activity on social media, email, blogs - wd_021
https://itunes.apple.com/app/radar-stay-informed/id1005993973?ls=1&mt=8
======
hayksaakian
I don't use an iPhone, but on Android it sorts contacts based on how
frequently you call them.

That seems like the only logical way, at least for the dialer app. In Gmail
for example, I don't need to sort contacts, because my use case is sending an
email to a specific person --- I type their name and they pop up (I think
Apple mail does this too).

Please don't interpret this as snark or sarcasm, I'm just looking for a use
case -- when is this useful? which situations does this improve upon?

\------

EDIT: i totally missed the "social feed" aspect.

Seems like the best aspect of this is showing social updates from people in
your actually contact list -- like a high priority follower list.

I probably follow thousands of people across social media but i really only
care about a few dozen people.

A combined feed of their updates is actually valuable to me.

~~~
simonbob
yea these social media sites are great when you're using it live. when you
step away, you miss so much through all the noise. for me, to know when
certain people have posted last on all these sites... time saver.

------
Nadya
I don't understand the rating for this app... someone mind explaining? And
sorry it's a little tangent and hardly related to the app, but order-by-
activity isn't exactly new or appealing to me. But this being rated 12+
is...weird.

    
    
      Rated 12+ for the following:
    
        Infrequent/Mild Mature/Suggestive Themes
        Infrequent/Mild Alcohol, Tobacco, or Drug Use or References
        Infrequent/Mild Sexual Content and Nudity
        Infrequent/Mild Profanity or Crude Humor
        Infrequent/Mild Medical/Treatment Information
        Infrequent/Mild Realistic Violence
        Infrequent/Mild Cartoon or Fantasy Violence
        Infrequent/Mild Horror/Fear Themes

~~~
ubernostrum
Looks like part of the app shows latest social-media activity from contacts,
and probably anything that touches those networks gets an automatic 12+.

------
mindcrash
A free app. Which has access to your contact list _and_ the email
conversations, social media and blogs of the friends, family, colleagues and
other people on it.

Something tells me this app isn't just going to do what it says it does...

------
johnnyo
How does the service access all my social media feeds and contact data? What's
the security and privacy policies in place? What access does the company have
to my data? What are they planning to do with it?

------
10dpd
Signed up and now there is no way to delete my account, is this not required
by U.S. law?

------
simonbob
now this is going to save me a shit ton of time. good stuff.

------
hminyie
Anyone know if this is available for android?

